# Show online status



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, 

I didn't check the box "Show online status" on my profile, but it is nonetheless shown. Suggestions, pls? TIA.


----------



## osa_menor

I think, the only one who can see that you are online is you yourself. I, too, don't show my online status but I see the little green corner on my avatar. But I checked that nobody else can see it.

Un saludo


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

_Gracias_...or should I say _Viel danke_, "Little Bear"? (And I can't put an accent in "_Gracias_", because there's no "Omega" button on the toolbar in this forum !


----------



## osa_menor

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> (And I can't put an accent in "_Gracias_", because there's no "Omega" button on the toolbar in this forum !


There isn't, thats true. But it doesn't matter because there isn't an accent on _gracias_ either. 
I looked from time to time at your avatar in the last ten minutes, while you were writing several posts - no little green corner on your avatar!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

For some reason, I thought there was; but I only studied Spanish in a 12-week evening course decades ago,_ y despues he olvidao mucho del poco que he aprendido_..._Perdon!_ (And I can't put an upside-down exclamation point before _Perdon!_, either.) (Or should I say _Disculpe, por favor _here ?) Thanks again for the confirmation.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

P.S. to my previous, You're right, no green corner. But when I click on "Show your profile", I read, "ain'translationfun? was last seen: viewing Show your profile, A moment ago"...Well, duh! As if I didn't know that? What purpose does it serve to tell someone what they're doing?


----------



## osa_menor

I think it has to do with the management of the permissions. This information (what one is doing), is seen not only by the user, when he did restrict this view, but by the moderators too.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Aaah...so it's to delete, for example, an insulting post?


----------



## Barque

Hi,

I've noticed that sometimes, some members' profiles show the status "Managing account details". I'm just curious - what does this mean?


----------



## siares

I see it on my profile right after I've checked the 'my threads'. My watched threads are apparently part of my account rather than of language forum.


----------



## Barque

I see. Thanks.


----------



## karlalou

I've been curious about this, too. Once I asked about it, and was told from a moderator that she didn't understand what I was talking about.

Among the participants for this thread, osa_menor's profile is the only one showing the "last seen" time and date.

Could someone tell me how my profile is showing?



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> was last seen: viewing Show your profile, A moment ago"...Well, duh! As if I didn't know that? What purpose does it serve to tell someone what they're doing?


Indeed.


----------



## siares

Hi karlalou, your profile is not showing any info about what you've been viewing/where you were last seen.


----------



## karlalou

Thank you, siares!


----------

